# Hi, new VA member.



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

welcome & happy birthday. i'm jenn, from sterling.

the credits are useless to me, but i'm sure they serve some sort of purpose.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow we're starting to get a lot of people just in our area Jen. Shaping up to be a fun season


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Shwerd dude welcome to the madness. How long have you been shredding the hill sides?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> welcome & happy birthday. i'm jenn, from sterling.
> 
> the credits are useless to me, but i'm sure they serve some sort of purpose.



Thank you for the welcome jenn. Mooz, i am highly anticipating this season, it should definitely be fun. How long have you both been snowboarding/What do you get into, as far as snowboarding goes?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> Shwerd dude welcome to the madness. How long have you been shredding the hill sides?


thanks man. 3 seasons so far, started later than i wanted. I moved out here like 2 years ago from AZ. I started off out there at a place called Sunrise. Didn't really take to me then though. I was young and dumb. Not to mention, snow is so far out of your mind in the desert. Im trying to make shredding my life this season though. so stoked to get out there ant try out the SB.

What about yourself?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been riding for twelve years on a whole but only in the past 4-5 have I really started to work on my freestyle riding. So my bag of tricks is limited but I can ride anything you send me down. This year I'm really hoping to kick it up a notch in that aspect of my riding. I'm gunna try and adapt a strong go big or go home mentality.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

right on man


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

this will be my 4th year. technically i'm probably considered an intermediate, but i still consider myself a newb. i don't get the chance to ride every day & clock mad hours on the hill, so my learning curve has been fairly gradual. i just started going into the park last year & only tried the basics on boxes & jumps. my main interest is freestyling the mountain, so i plan to get in the park a little more this year so i can take those skills to the rest of the hill. my other interest for this year is getting out to some different resorts in the area. i mostly go to liberty, whitetail, 7springs & snowshoe, but i'd like to hit up some of the other WV resorts & maybe some of the NJ ones too. 

we definitely have a decent group of locals on this board, with many of us at the same skill level, so we should definitely get together a few times this season.

aside from snowboarding, what else are you into?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

cool, ya i just started to get into the park last year. i'm definitely tryin to log some serious hours on the slopes and park this year though. what's the best park you've been to so far?? 
as far as what i'm into: cars, motorcycles, and gamin it up on my xbox. you know all the normal man crap. hahah.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

have you checked out the East Coast meet we're having at Jay Peak the last weekend of February? here's the link, in case you haven't seen it...
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/meets-events/6189-welcome-2009-snowboardingforum-com-east-coast.html

most of us from the area are going. mooz, dcp & snowgypsy are staying the entire time & riding up together. TJ & me are leaving wednesday night & coming back sunday night/monday morning. if you're interested in going we need another rider in our car to help with gas. so give it a thought! 

as for park, dcp & tj would be the best to ask.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

oh, sweet i'll look into it and maybe figure something out. do you have a deadline for me to let you know or anything??


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dude around here as far as park goes I think eash of the three local places(Liberty, Whitetail, Roundtop) they are all about the same but some have better flow than others. For the closest liek really good stuff I think Springs is your best bet. It tends to be rank in the top 5 on the east coast I know. I'm not sure how far Jack Frost/Big Boulder is but Big Bolder is supposed to be sick.

As for the meet I think its:

1. Me
2. Tj
3. snowgypsy
4. Mooz
5. Nrg
6. Fikesoccer2
7. J-Rad
8. and what ever Ryans SN is on here

I think thats it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

lowpro35 said:


> oh, sweet i'll look into it and maybe figure something out. do you have a deadline for me to let you know or anything??


the sooner the better. MPD has a deadline for getting the money in, so give it some thought & try to decide kinda quick like if you're in or not.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in Fairfax. I'm hoping to go every weekend I can. I'm new to winter sports, so this should be fun.


----------

